# sighting for 30, 40, & 50 yards in a 20 yard range



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 

Wait till you can go outside ...


----------



## AlexG. (Aug 24, 2009)

yup.... If you had/have access to a arrow ballistics/trajectory chart you sure could. You would need to "fine tune" outside when you could really shoot 30, 40, or 50. If you knew that your 300fps arrow/bow combination, with a 20 yard zero dropped 2.3 inches at 30 yards, then you could just set up your 30 yard pin 2.3 inches above your 20 yard zero mark and away you go...


----------



## bbradmcc (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally I cannot stand that many pins. we have alot of woods where Id imagine N Dakota has plains and hills? I have a trophy ridge 3 pin site. I have the top pin set 2 inches high at 20 yds which hits dead on at 34 and 2 inches low at 43. I then have a 45 yd pin which is 2 inches high at 35 and 2 inches low at 55 yds. my third pin is 60 yd pin 2 inches high at 55 and 2.5 inches low at 70. I only use 60 yd pin at tourneys but ya never know. not sure if it helps any but good luck! those are shooting 367 grains at 308fps


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Feb 23, 2011)

biggander said:


> Is there a way to sight in a 5 pin sight to 20, 30, 40, 50, & 60 yards shooting at a 20 yard range or do i have to wait for all the snow banks here in north dakota to be gone so i can go outside and sight in for those yardages.


you might get 30 corner to corner or even 35 not sure and depends how bussy the range is and if they will allow you to do this just my 2cents


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Chronograph, archers advantage, and accurate measurements of draw length, peep height above arrow, sight radius, arrow weight, draw weight, etc. Print out the sight tape and transfer to your pin location measurements.


----------

